# just getting started



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I was wondering what a good, easy to take care of, hearty reptile is whether it is a snake, lizard, or gecko i dun care.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

first thing to figure out is how much time u have to spend on care and how much money u want to spend and what u have available for houusing

there are low, medium and high maintenance reptiles

some that i consider lower maintenace are
leopard and fat tail geckos
cornsnakes

medium
ball pythons
bearded dragons
kingsnakes

high
green iguana's
water dragons
chameleons
and any big snakes

now this is all just a generalization and sometimes a complete newb can take care of a high mainteance animal but its all a matter of how well its taken care of and also how much the keeper is willing to learn

and now after my rant i read ure post again and see u want easy to care for get a cornsnake u only need to feed it once a week or so and make sure it has water and the temps are right


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

for a first timer, i would definately recomend leopard geckos!
caresheet


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Leopard geckos are fun to handle, easy to care for and fun to watch. A cornsnake is the snake equivalent. If you just want something to watch then a large tank of anoles might be good.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Leopard geckos, bearded dragons, eastern water dragons...


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I agree on the Leopard Geckos. They make great fist time reptiles. But whatever you decide to get make sure you read all that you can and have everything you need BEFORE you buy the animal. That is the key to successful herping!


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

I would tend to think of smaller snakes, like the kingsnake, as easy. I own both a leopard gecko and a florida kingsnake. The Kingsnake will eventually require a bigger tank than the gecko, but you do less for the kingsnake on a daily basis. All you have to do is make sure it has water and feed it every week or two. I have seen people not touch a snakes tank for a month at a time. (I wouldn't recommend it, but it has been done) Also I find the kingsnake easier to handle and it keeps away annoying catholic relatives.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The leopard gecko shouldn't be regarded as purely a beginners lizard. I have kept reptiles for many years and i still have my leopard gecko, and he is never dull. Just because they are easy to care for doesn't make them anyless fun to keep than more delicate or arer reptiles. imo


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Are there any lizards that are like snakes in the fact that they only need to be fed every week or so??


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> The leopard gecko shouldn't be regarded as purely a beginners lizard. I have kept reptiles for many years and i still have my leopard gecko, and he is never dull. Just because they are easy to care for doesn't make them anyless fun to keep than more delicate or arer reptiles. imo

















very good point!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> The leopard gecko shouldn't be regarded as purely a beginners lizard. I have kept reptiles for many years and i still have my leopard gecko, and he is never dull. Just because they are easy to care for doesn't make them anyless fun to keep than more delicate or arer reptiles. imo


Right. I think instead of "what's easiest to keep?", the better question to ask is, "What kind of animal motivates you to take care of it." When you really enjoy keeping an animal, the maintanance on it really doesn't seem like work. You enjoy working on the terrariums or aquariums.

I know people who invest tremendous amounts of time on their frog terrariums because they love frogs. At the other side of the spectrum, I know someone with a leopard gecko who hates taking care of it. It was a gift from an ex-girlfriend. The cage is constantly piled-up with turds. The water bowl is always empty. When (and if) he remembers to feed it, the superworms (that's all he feeds it) are never gut-loaded and almost never dusted.



> Are there any lizards that are like snakes in the fact that they only need to be fed every week or so?


 Many snakes only need to be fed every 5 to 7 days.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

I know that about snakes, but do any lizards only have to be fed every 5-7 days just like some snakes??


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

thanx guys


----------

